# bootsplash

## misterLu

czy komuś się udało zmusić bootsplash  do pracy ?

----------

## Raku

tak

gentoo-sources-2.4.22 i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3

----------

## C1REX

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> czy komuś się udało zmusić bootsplash  do pracy ?

 

Nie wiem, czy znasz to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash

jeśli tego nie widziałeś, to może okazać się bardzo pomocne. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

tak , nie moge juz zyc bez bootsplasha  :Wink:  ,to podstawa 

a skorzystalem wlasnie z watke do ktorego link podal C1Rex

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/genfbc.jpg

jesli chcialbys (albo ktokolowiek chce ) a nie ma , patch`a ktory pozwala obsugiwac vese3.0 pod konsola na fb i uzyskiwac wiecej niz 60Hz to : 

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/vesa3patch.bz2

oczy tez wazne , a stdandardowe odswiezanie fb troche za male.

pozdro  :Smile: 

zapomnialem , dodac , ten patch korzysta z wpisow w pliku

/arch/i386/boot/vesafb_modes.h

i dla przykladu 1024x768 to nie jak dawniej tryb 0x717 lecz 0x517 , dawny tryb - 2 od pierwszej cyfry

i np. wpis w vesafb_modes.h dla rodzielczosci 1024x768x85Hz wyglada tak

```

# 1024x768 @ 85.00Hz

        .word   1376, 1072, 1168

        .word   808, 769, 772

        .byte   0

        .long   94500000

        .word   8500

        .space  40

```

[/code]

----------

## Prompty

fallow > a moglbys mnie biednemy powiedziec jak uzyc tego patcha ?   :Embarassed: 

dawno cowolwiek patchowalem   :Cool: 

----------

## crs

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/genfbc.jpg
> 
> 

 

Czy theme z tego shota jest w paczce bootsplash-a dostępnej w portage?

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

jasne , ze powiem :

patch musi byc w katalogu ze zrodlami kernela , a spatchowac nalezy tak :

```

bzip2 -dc nazwa_patcha.bz2 | patch -p1

```

w lilo ( uzywam lilo) zamiast vga=0x717 dla przykladu uzywa sie teraz vga=0x517 , z 5tka na poczatku to trybu w vesie 3.0 

odswiezanie okresla sie w pliku /arch/i386/boot/vesafb_modes.h

a to moj plik , dla monitoa obslugujacego 1024x768x85Hz 

```

# The contents of this file were generated automatically.

# Please do not modify them, unless you are sure what you're doing.

# Format:     HorizontalSyncTotal, HorizontalSyncStart, HorizontalSyncEnd

#             VerticalSyncTotal, VerticalSyncStart, VerticalSyndEnd

#             Flags (0 = hsync+, vsync+; 12 = hsync-, vsync-; 8 = hsync-, vsync+, 4 = hsync+, vsync-)

#             Pixel Clock Rate (Hz)

#             Vertical Refresh Rate (in units of 0.01 Hz)

#define VIDEO_VESAFB_CRTC_DATA

# 320x200 @ 86.6Hz

        .word   456, 344, 424

        .word   240, 214, 214

        .byte   0

        .long   9477504

        .word   8660

        .space  40

# 640x400 @ 86.6Hz

        .word   904, 680, 840

        .word   440, 414, 414

        .byte   4

        .long   34446016

        .word   8660

        .space  40

# 640x480 @ 86.6Hz

        .word   904, 680, 840

        .word   520, 494, 494

        .byte   12

        .long   40708928

        .word   8660

        .space  40

# 800x600 @ 86.6Hz

        .word   1128, 848, 1048

        .word   640, 614, 614

        .byte   0

        .long   62518272

        .word   8660

        .space  40

# 1024x768 @ 85.00Hz

        .word   1376, 1072, 1168

        .word   808, 769, 772

        .byte   0

        .long   94500000

        .word   8500

        .space  40

# 1280x1024 @ 51.16Hz

        .word   1736, 1344, 1624

        .word   1064, 1038, 1038

        .byte   0

        .long   94500000

        .word   5116

        .space  40

```

tego tematu nie ma  standardowo , posciagalem sobie kilka obrazkow 

i troszeczke obrobilem zeby nadawaly sie na tlo pod konsole , 

jesli chcesz nie ma problemu , oto one 

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/klimacik4.jpg

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/klimacik3.jpg

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/klimacik2.jpg

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/klimacik1.jpg

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/klimacik10.jpg

jesli chcesz ich uzywac musisz zmienic swoj plik 

/etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootslpash-1024x768.cfg

obrazki sa w 1024x768

trzeba ustawic krawedzie tak : 

```

tx=83

ty=81

tw=854

th=607

```

pozdro  :Smile: Last edited by fallow on Wed Mar 10, 2004 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no4b

U mnie bootsplash nie chodzi w wyzszej rozdzielczosci niz 800x600, wie ktos moze dlaczego?

----------

## misterLu

hmm, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem, czy znasz to: 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=bootsplash
> ...

 

tak, znam własnie po lekturze tego się zawiodłem, bo podążałem za wskazówkami i 

2 razy ponisłem sromotną klęskę  :Sad: 

Już się udało naprawić ten problem:

Przy konfiguracji kernela miałem za dużo opcji, prócz tego (co przykazał 'Narada'):

onsole Drivers -> Frame-buffer support -> 

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices 

    [*] VESA VGA graphics console 

    [*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo

miałem jeszcze wsparcie dla Matroxa, więc jeśli i wam coś nie działa, to wykomentujcie

wsparcie dla waszych kart graficznych w sekcji "Frame-buffer support".Last edited by misterLu on Wed Mar 10, 2004 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterLu

 *no4b wrote:*   

> U mnie bootsplash nie chodzi w wyzszej rozdzielczosci niz 800x600, wie ktos moze dlaczego?

 

a co masz wpisane w /etc/lilo.conf ew. grub.conf?

Pozwole sibie skopiować od pana 'Narada' tabelke z hexadecymalnymi wartościami

rozdzielczości:

```

    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024 

----+------------------------------------- 

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307    

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319    

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A    

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B

```

Moze tu masz błąd ? 

Jesteś pewnie , ze obrazek masz większy niż te 800 na 600 ?

----------

## (l)user

U mnie bootsplash dziala, aczkoliwek nie jestem zadowolony z jednej rzeczy. Obrazki "wskakuja" dopiero w koncowej fazie uruchamiania komputera a ja chcialbym zeby wsyzsystko od samego poczatku uruchamialo sie z obrazkiem w  "silent mode". Jakies sugestie?

----------

## no4b

Problem w tym, ze tabelke znam i ja zastosowalem, a co dowielkosci obrazka jestem pewien. Jak zrobie bootsplaha z obrazkiem o rozdzielnosci wiekszej niz 800x600 (no i oczywiscie zmiana w grubie vga) to mam zwyklego frame buffera.

Pogoogluje jeszcze.

----------

## no4b

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> U mnie bootsplash dziala, aczkoliwek nie jestem zadowolony z jednej rzeczy. Obrazki "wskakuja" dopiero w koncowej fazie uruchamiania komputera a ja chcialbym zeby wsyzsystko od samego poczatku uruchamialo sie z obrazkiem w  "silent mode". Jakies sugestie?

 

A w konfiguracji bootmanagera masz splash=silent?

----------

## (l)user

Moj problem wydaje sie byc bardziej zlozony. Bootsplash jako taki inicjowany jest dopiero na samym koncu, sam start systemu przebiega "normalie" bez bootsplasha. Dopiero pod koniec wyskakuje cos w stylu "setting console image" (nie pamietam dokladnie) i w tle pojawia sie oczekiwany obraz. 

Po dodaniu do lilo.conf linijki:

```

append="splash=silent"

```

nastapila rzecz ciekawa, mianowicie wszystko dzieje sie jak opisalem wzyej, na pierwszej konsoli po uruchomieniu systemu wskakuje prawidlowy obraz, natomiast na wszystkich pozostalych mam obraz silent mode. Co w tym wszystkim jest najsmieszniejesze nie mam zadnego dostepu do tych konsoli  :Smile: (tych z obrazkiem silent mode).

bede wdzieczny za wszelkie sugestie

----------

## fallow

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> Moj problem wydaje sie byc bardziej zlozony. Bootsplash jako taki inicjowany jest dopiero na samym koncu, sam start systemu przebiega "normalie" bez bootsplasha. Dopiero pod koniec wyskakuje cos w stylu "setting console image" (nie pamietam dokladnie) i w tle pojawia sie oczekiwany obraz. 
> 
> 

 

hello  :Smile: 

jesli obrazki sa ustawiane dopiero przez skrypt bootsplash`a ,wtedy kiedy uruchamiana jest jego usluga przy starcie,to moze znaczyc ze cos nie w porzadku jest z initrd.Wygenerowales odpowiedni initrd za pomoca "/sbin/splash" i czy  masz odpowieni wpis w lilo/grub conf wskazujacy przy starcie na initrd z obrazkiem ktore wygenerowal Ci "/sbin/splash" ? , jesli wywale u siebie initrd wtedy moj bootsplash zachowuje sie podobnie jak opisales , na poczatku mam zwykla konsole na fb , bez "tla" a obrazek ustawiany jest dopiero na koncu przez skrypt bootsplasha.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

no zrobilem tak

```

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768

```

do lilo.conf dodalem linijke:

```

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

...wiec wszystko wydaje sie byc w porzadku.

----------

## (l)user

Ok, problem rozwiazany, przynajmniej jego czesc. Zapomnialo mi sie wkompilowac w jadro Initial Ram Disk  :Embarassed:  . Teraz wszystko uruchamia sie ladnie z tym ze w silent mode nie mam paska postepu, i tak jak przedem na wszystkich pozostalych konsolach oprocz pierwszej mam obrazek z silent mode, przez co nie ma do nich dostepu.

----------

